# Anyone else have a Norinco??



## 30Rock (Jan 31, 2013)

New to the forum and love what I'm reading. I have 3 1911 models and my first and best is my Norinco "Model of the 19911A1" I also have a Colt Model 80 and Taurus PT1911. I can't put the Norinco down!!! I originally felt guilty buying it as it was "Made in China" but this pistol has been GREAT! It was all I could afford at the time. Its my off duty, go everywhere, gun and I really can't say anything bad about it. 
I was curious if anyone else has one and what your feelings on it are. I've put a new firing pin/spring in and a new pair of walnut grips and thats been it. Anyone else??


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

Well it's not a 1911 but have a clayco ling hua aks which became clayco I beleive and I xoxo it!! Sorry know your talking 1911s but couldn't resist now I go back to my corner


----------



## 30Rock (Jan 31, 2013)

LOL Thanks for stopping anyway...lol


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a friend that has a Norinco 1911 and he loves it. Back in the early 80's, supposedly Norinco had more metal parts in it then the basic Colt 1911 did. 

Those that have a Norinco 1911, say it's the best money they've spent on a handgun in a long time.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Norinco 870 clone shotguns review well.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Have a Norinco 1911 that was my father-in-laws. Never fired it but it seems decent enough.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

They are very well built.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

30Rock said:


> New to the forum and love what I'm reading. I have 3 1911 models and my first and best is my Norinco "Model of the 19911A1" I also have a Colt Model 80 and Taurus PT1911. I can't put the Norinco down!!! I originally felt guilty buying it as it was "Made in China" but this pistol has been GREAT! It was all I could afford at the time. Its my off duty, go everywhere, gun and I really can't say anything bad about it.
> I was curious if anyone else has one and what your feelings on it are. I've put a new firing pin/spring in and a new pair of walnut grips and thats been it. Anyone else??


Well, I did not even know Norinco made a 1911 clone, but if it works good and you like it, then its all good!:mrgreen:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

berettatoter said:


> Well, I did not even know Norinco made a 1911 clone, but if it works good and you like it, then its all good!:mrgreen:


Early to mid 80's maybe, and they were reasonably priced.


----------



## MissBehavin (Apr 17, 2014)

30Rock said:


> New to the forum and love what I'm reading. I have 3 1911 models and my first and best is my Norinco "Model of the 19911A1" I also have a Colt Model 80 and Taurus PT1911. I can't put the Norinco down!!! I originally felt guilty buying it as it was "Made in China" but this pistol has been GREAT! It was all I could afford at the time. Its my off duty, go everywhere, gun and I really can't say anything bad about it.
> I was curious if anyone else has one and what your feelings on it are. I've put a new firing pin/spring in and a new pair of walnut grips and thats been it. Anyone else??


I own three full size Norinco 1911's
One Officers model in heavy chrome. Still unfired.
Two Norinco Sig 226 clone's in 9mm
One Sig 228 clone.9mm
One Ruger SR1911 in 45 acp
One Browning Buck Mark Forest 22LR
Love them all.


----------



## haybaler (Jan 24, 2013)

My buddy bought a Norinco 1911 in the 80's or early 90's. Sometime back when they were still legally imported. He liked it so well he sold me his Colt Gov't Model, sold his Gold Cup and sold his Colt Commander. That Norinco is still going strong. It shoots everything he feeds it and it just runs and runs. I wish I had bought one at the time.


----------



## MissBehavin (Apr 17, 2014)

*Norinco 12 guage*



Smitty79 said:


> Norinco 870 clone shotguns review well.


 I have a Norinco shotgun and like it very much. Copy of the Ithaca shotgun as issued to police. Bottom load and eject. Great gun.


----------

